# Finally Northern New Jersey Snow!!!



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Here is only one action shot and then some aftermath ones the next morning. This was the most fun that I have had in a long time. There is about 3'' on the ground, others in the area im curious to how much you guys got, was a difference in totals almost 5 miles away. Well enjoy!!!payup  :bluebounc :salute:


----------



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)

I saw you over at Sparta Gardens, was going to stop but had to get home. Guess that was 10ish?


----------



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)

I was just up the street from you, plowing out my mothers house.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Ok very nice. That was tons of fun, and I enjoyed that alot. Thats were I live so I will be there alot. You have a CB?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

We got about 1.5" here...I finally got to plow! payup


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Not even a dusting here... I'm by Giants Stadium.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

mkwl;365102 said:


> We got about 1.5" here...I finally got to plow! payup


Just curious where are you from?


----------



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)

JeepPlow18;364946 said:


> Ok very nice. That was tons of fun, and I enjoyed that alot. Thats were I live so I will be there alot. You have a CB?


Yes in my garage. I have to get it installed in there, currently I have Ham and EMS radios only.


----------



## jersey250 (Dec 8, 2006)

is an inch and half worth plowing


----------



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)

jersey250;365737 said:


> is an inch and half worth plowing


I had two inches, and that is my call out. I have to do mom if there is an inch-lol


----------



## VAhighwayman (Dec 7, 2005)

We got 6" this past Friday, 3" Saturday night, 10" Sunday night, another 6-12 predicted for today Tuesday, Tug Hill got about 3-4 feet, Watertown received 28" and another foot for tomorrow. Some places got hammered with snow rates at 6-7 inches an hour..gotta love that lake effect


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

VAhighwayman;366098 said:


> We got 6" this past Friday, 3" Saturday night, 10" Sunday night, another 6-12 predicted for today Tuesday, Tug Hill got about 3-4 feet, Watertown received 28" and another foot for tomorrow. Some places got hammered with snow rates at 6-7 inches an hour..gotta love that lake effect


WOW you guys are very lucky to be getting those snowfall totals!:salute:


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

jersey250;365737 said:


> is an inch and half worth plowing


An inch and a half is more then enough to plow. Especially at my one inch trigger. :bluebounc


----------

